# Tempted to cheat on cheating husband!



## PainPainPain (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok so I recently found my husband cheating on me. Don't think he cares about my healing process though he claims he does. We and his parents live in same house. We have a 21 month old daughter. I feel incredibly suffocated cuz I have been treated like their damn maid the past 3 years. I'm their damn punching bag. Have never felt love the past 3 years and I have no one in this city. We moved here 1 year ago. I have no friends here, no acquaintances, just all by myself.
So because I don't feel love from him, even now, and feel so lost, I am incredibly tempted to look for someone just to go and have sex with. My husband and I have even gone 11 months without sex. I'm in my prime and don't feel it's fair. He has too many internal issues causing him to behave this way, but I don't feel I should care since he's never cared for me. Anyways, what should I do??? I need sex!


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Get a divorce before you go looking for a hookup. Dont cheapen yourself in that way. 





John


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Based on what I've read in your other posts...

Big vibrator for now. Start planning the exit strategy. If a man isn't trying to screw you for 11 months, it's well over.


----------



## PainPainPain (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL Atholk, vibrator isn't good enough for me. I am wanting a divorce but alittle too complicated for simplicity of divorcing before I get some. We did have sex since I've found out about the infidelity, but as of recent developments, I'm tired of caring and have no feelings for him. Exit strategy planning in process!  Just won't be for another 6/7 months atleast!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Well the issue here is that you're currently "all messed up" the situation you're in. You're likely to just attract another man with a similar "all messed up" emotional state if you go looking right now.

The first step is to get yourself out of that home and get yourself on a solid footing.

So yeah... a vibrator for now. A BIG one.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

that cheating on the cheater has a name... its called

grudge fckin'


my suggestion, dont do it, two wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## Enough_Is_Enough (Aug 10, 2009)

I would suggest you have one last conversation with your husband and if that doesn't work, then if I were you, I'd be planning my escape...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Infidelity is a deal breaker, I'd be planning an escape too.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

While I totally sympathize with your need for affection and sex, revenge cheating or stepping out just to get laid is a stupid idea. It will only make things worse. 

You really have two choices:
1. Work on your marriage (whether your hubby is on board yet or not)
2. Separation & Divorce


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't understand revenge. I can understand hurt, however. But getting back at him (them) will never undo the hurt you are suffering. So how would cheating actually move you toward what you really want in life?

It is time to take responsibility for yourself. What do you really want from life? Are you prepared and brave enough to go after it?

If you are, plan your exit strategy and set a date. Work the strategy. See a lawyer and learn your options within the law. Plan. Study. And go for what you truly want.

This idea of revenge is a diversion from the real problem -- that you feel powerless to affect a change. There's only one cure for that and that is ACTION in the proper direction.


----------



## PainPainPain (Aug 9, 2009)

Everyone: Everything you all said is true. It's just not about revenge really, it's more about me just wanted to be with someone physically to feel desired. I'm not a **** so I don't want anyone thinking that, just human nature. Him not having been with me in so long makes me feel insecure and vulnerable, even though I have no reason to. I have decided to take the higher road, but I can't guarantee it. Hopefully I won't succumb to temptation and keep my class.


----------

